# Slate valleys 9ft Mansard first 5ft is con-caved



## division7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody out their ever do a open con-caved valley? our valley was rejected by the architect. He could fit a few fingers under the slates, The first 4-5ft we are using 10x10 with a2" head lap, we have wood strips under the slates for support.Current Attachments (288.2 KB)







rejected valley.jpg (96.1 KB)







rejcted valley 2nd photo.jpg (96.2 KB)







diffent aproch.jpg (95.9 KB)


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Why 2" headlap on the bottom few rows? Looks like 11" -12" slates would have been better.
You didn't trim off the top of that slate on the 4th row, last picture.
That solder looks like it's on the front edge of those laps.

All that aside, some inspectors can be difficult. 
Maybe you could have used a closed valley for artistic value instead.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of the concave roofs I worked on had gaps you could almost slide your hand in at the top of the keyway.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Two other questions. Why aren't you using copper nails??
And why do the nails you're using look like they're sitting high on the slate? Optical illusion? They don't look recessed in the photos.


----------



## division7 (Jul 5, 2011)

not a big blog-a.

They are copper nails (has noting to with the help I was looking for)! The solder is sweated in the seam. We don't trim the corners of the tops of the slate in the valleys around this area.

All that aside: we changed it to closed valleys.

Thanks for trying!


----------

